# Wieviele user nutzen denn noch NC4.7 ?



## Chosi (26. März 2002)

Weiß zwar nicht, ob das hier reingehört... Aber NC4.7 ist doch wirklich nicht mehr sonderlich verbreitet, oder ??

Hab' zur Zeit nur Probleme damit... 

Wenn ich z.B. mehrere Tabellen mit verschiedenen Hintergrundfarben ineinandergeschachtelt habe und in der Untersten eine Hintergrundgrafik einfüge, "scheint" die durch alle anderen Tabellen durch... Das heißt, die Hintergrundfarben der darüberliegenen Tabellen sind weg...  

Gibt's da vielleicht irgend einen Trick, dass die auch im NC richtig angezeigt wird ???

Und gibt's unter NC eine Möglichkeit eine JS-Funktion durch ein OnMouseover auf eine Grafik auszuführen ?

Beim Erstellen von Seiten macht des Teil echt nuuuuuur Probleme... Dabei lässt sich's so schön damit surfen...*g*

Danke schonmal...


----------



## nickname (26. März 2002)

Mmh, wie kann es sich damit schön surfen lassen, wenn es nur Probs macht, Du bist bei weitem nicht der einzige der Probs mit seinen Seiten mit NC hat, ich hab es schon aufgegeben meine Sites auch auf NC zu kontrollieren   
Hier mal eine tröstende Statistik für alle Bauer:
http://www.webhits.de/deutsch/index.shtml?/deutsch/webstats.html

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Sir Robin (26. März 2002)

1. Wie viele User nutzen NC 4.7x noch?

selten aber ab und zu verläuft sich mal einer...solltest vielleicht mal gucken wie deine Zielgruppe aussieht...leider finde ich den Link mit den Statistiken grad mal nicht...aber ich hab selbst ein relativ großes Forum mit ca. 1200 Usern und dort ist NS zwar da, aber wirklich extrem selten...

2. Weiß grad nichts ;-)

3. In die Tabellenzelle ein Layer (mit dem Tag "layer") mit 100% Breite und einer ID einsetzen...und dann darauf die JS-Funktion machen...


----------



## sam (27. März 2002)

netscape ist und bleibt eine plage und gehört ausgerottet.....vor allem alle versionen vor 6.x......die neuen sind schonmal ein guter anfang


----------



## Chosi (27. März 2002)

Also ich bin immer gern mit NC4.7 gesurft... Bin auch erst letzt' auf IE umgestiegen 

Aber sobald man seine Seite unter NC richtig angezeigt haben will...:[

Also meint ihr man brauch' das nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen ?? 

Aber ist schon ******e, wenn einige dann so ein Müll auf'm Screen haben nur weil sie NC benutzen... *hmm*

Ich versuch's zumindest noch ein bissl...


----------



## Tribalman (27. März 2002)

Die 4er-Versionen von Netscape sind echt
die Hölle. Nein, daß ist nicht deutlich 
genug: Ich krieg die Krätze mit dem ****,
der ******** von einem **** ****** *****
gehört ******** und ********  ********** …

Mal im Ernst: Ich hab Netscape selber nie 
benutzt, muss aber zum Teil drauf Rücksicht 
nehmen, und da gibt´s ein paar Dinge, die 
sind echt zum Haareraufen. Manches geht ein-
fach garnicht. Und je mehr man versucht die
Probleme zu umgehen, umso schlimmer wird´s 
dann. 

Netscape 6 ist ein Segen. Ist zwar angeblich
sehr langsam, a b e r programierfreundlich.
Wann kommt endlich ´ne siebenerversion von –
Netscape? Dann dürfte NS4 endgültig ins Gras 
beissen, und alles wird gut …

Tribal


----------



## Chosi (27. März 2002)

Jepp, Netscape6+ nagt ziemlich am System...


----------



## sam (27. März 2002)

...und hat immer noch probs mit layern und dhtml


----------



## braindad (27. März 2002)

hmm, wenn man sich mühe gibt (und das tu ih in letzter zeit), dann kann man auch ganz gut xbrowser seiten basteln. man muß sich "nur" an die w3c vorgaben halten und die page zu guter letzt nohmal vorsichtshalber durch den html validator schicken - dann passt das schon. 

wenn ih zur zeit eine seite bastel, dann schau ich mir jeden schritt in ie, netscape 4.nochwas und opera 6 an. funzt ganz gut, da man so immer mit bekommt, was probs macht und was nicht.

naja, ich wollte eigentlich noch ne page posten, welche auch ne benutzer-statistik hat. allerdings fällt mir die addi net ein. ist von diesem dt. internet-umfrage-dings (irgendwas mit "w".) wenns mir einfällt, editier ich das posting hier

so long - sry fürs offtopic


----------



## suid (27. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Chosi _
> *Also meint ihr man brauch' das nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen ??
> *



naja wenn es deine private kleine seite ist, und es für dich kein problem ist, dann kannst du NS ruhig ausser acht lassen.

sollte es sich aber um ein kommerzielles projekt handeln musst du unbedingt eine netscape fähige version haben, sonst schliesst du ca. 13 % aller surfer aus, und das kann sich kein geschäft leisten.

und wie wirkt den das auf den kunden ?
"ach der hat ja nichtmal ne funktionierende webseite....warum sollte ich bei dem eine waschmaschine etc. kaufen"

aber am ende ist es deine entscheidung.


----------



## Chosi (27. März 2002)

Eben das denke ich mir auch, suid...

Arbeite an einer kleinen Community... Aber ob sie jemal "kommerziell" wird mag ich zu bezweifeln...

Das mit dem Validieren probier' ich mal aus... Denke da nie dran...*g*


----------



## Sir Robin (27. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Tribalman _
> *
> Netscape 6 ist ein Segen. Ist zwar angeblich
> sehr langsam, a b e r programierfreundlich.
> ...




Die neuen 6er Versionen (6.2 z.B.) haben sich in punkto Geschwindigkeit aber wirklich merklich gebessert....und wenn man dann noch die lästige Aktivierung ausschaltet ist es eigentlich ein wirklich schöber Browser...


----------



## Alien3000lu (28. März 2002)

*NC*

Auf jedenfall ist Natscape nicht genial, aber ich hate auch schon mal Internetseiten, die ich nur mit Netscape, und nicht mit IE geöfnet bekam!


----------



## braindad (28. März 2002)

und noch eine statistik, diesmal taufrisch aus dem hause >>heise<<


----------



## Alien3000lu (28. März 2002)

*BOA!*

(Was sind den das für Flaschen von Microsoft(scherz) nur 66,9%!):-(


----------



## braindad (28. März 2002)

und noch ne gute statistik, diesmal von den von uns allen geliebten SELFhtml-machern: >>SELFaktuell web stats<<


----------



## sam (28. März 2002)

"Netscape 4.x zerhaut die Anzeige aufs Übelste. Das ist leider ein typisches Beispiel dafür, wie Netscape 4.x die Entwicklung hin zu standard-konformerem Arbeiten ausbremst." (_selfHTML_)


----------



## SirNeo (28. März 2002)

Ich denke auch das man inzwischen Netscape weitestgehends außer acht lassen kann, meine Seiten passe ich zur Zeit so an das man diese wenigstens in Netscape 6.x sich ansehen kann. Allerdings zeigen meine Statistiken auch an das sich von ca 1000 Usern nur 1 einiger NC genutzt hat, vermutlich war ich das auch noch *g* zum testen.

So viel man auch über Microsoft meckern kann der IE ist OK.


----------



## braindad (28. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von SirNeo _
> *Ich denke auch das man inzwischen Netscape weitestgehends außer acht lassen kann, meine Seiten passe ich zur Zeit so an das man diese wenigstens in Netscape 6.x sich ansehen kann. Allerdings zeigen meine Statistiken auch an das sich von ca 1000 Usern nur 1 einiger NC genutzt hat, vermutlich war ich das auch noch *g* zum testen.
> 
> So viel man auch über Microsoft meckern kann der IE ist OK. *



klar, aber wie schon gesagt wurde: sobald es kommerzeill wird oder halt einfach nur "wichtig", sollte man netscape nicht ausschließen.

ausserdem ist es auch nicht soooo wahnsinnig schwer, die page für netscape "zugänglich" zu machen (auh nicht für 4.x). man muß einfach alle schritte beim "basteln" immer wieder mit allen browsern testen (mach ich zB mit IE6, netscape 4.7, opera 6).

des passt schon


----------



## SirNeo (29. März 2002)

Unter kommerziellen Aspekten habe ich das jetzt noch nicht gesehen, da stimme ich Dir zu, da muß es für alle Browser geeignet sein, aber für ne private HP ist das nicht so wichtig, da man auf die Besucher nicht angwiesen ist.

Stimmt so wahnsinnig schwer ist es nicht, kostet halt immer Zeit und ist dieses nervenraubende "basteln"


----------



## braindad (29. März 2002)

hey, wir leben in einem kapitalistischen land, da muß man kommerziell denken  lol

zum basteln: klar, kann einem ganz schön an die substanz gehen. aber wenns dann feddich ist und alles funzt, dann kann man (bin ich jedenfalls) ein bisschen stolz auf sich sein - man hat sich schließlich mehr mühe gegeben, als so manch anderer. wenn man sich mal so umschaut, welche firmen teile ihrer kundschaft von ihrem web-angebot ausschließen...tststs


----------



## suid (29. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von braindad _
> *hey, wir leben in einem kapitalistischen land, da muß man kommerziell denken  lol
> 
> zum basteln: klar, kann einem ganz schön an die substanz gehen. aber wenns dann feddich ist und alles funzt, dann kann man (bin ich jedenfalls) ein bisschen stolz auf sich sein - man hat sich schließlich mehr mühe gegeben, als so manch anderer. wenn man sich mal so umschaut, welche firmen teile ihrer kundschaft von ihrem web-angebot ausschließen...tststs  *



auf den punkt gebracht.


----------

